# Allrounder Knockout Tournament 2.0



## ichcubegerne (Dec 16, 2018)

Hello fellow community! Since last time was a big success in terms of popularity,
I present you: The Allrounder Knockout Tournament 2.0 (AKT2.0)

We changed a lot of rules so please just read the WHOLE post before registrating.
I will make it chronologically:

1) Registration:
You registrate in the formular on the end of this part, by giving your WCA-ID,
3 events that you ban (Which means you should ban events you are bad at) and
optionally your "Speedsolving.com competition website username" (From the weekly comp, not the forum!). In case you did not yet participate in the weekly comp yet,
you can make a profile there with this link (This will be important for seeding):
https://www.speedsolving.com/competitions/?side=opretBruger

Formular: https://goo.gl/forms/wsAPQHGKSIU5yD2d2

Seeding:
Again we will only take 128 people into the tournament.
But this time the top 128 seeded persons of registration will participate.
We will make the seeding according to the following scheme:
Your best results from your WCA profile and, if you gave your speedsolving.com competition website username,
the two following weeks of the speedsolving comp.
(18.12.2018-30.12.2018) will be valued for the seeding. (This should help people who cant go to many comps)
Like last time seeding will be made similar to kinch.
The only difference is that we will use Chad's FMC scoring system (80-PR)/(80-WR) for FMC
instead of just (PR/WR) to make it more fair.
(If your kinch would be negative with this calculation then you will get a kinch of 0.)

We will be posting the current rankings for seeding in the comments around 26-27.12.2018. and the final seeding and knockout tree until 4.1.2019.

Format:
This time we will have a best of 5 instead of best of 3. Feedback and the poll showed that
a majority wants best of 5 and also me and Malte think its better.

Also this time we will have double elimination brackets,
which means that you have something like an "extra life".

There will be a battle for 3rd place again.

The Rounds:
IMPORTANT: We shifted the deadlines a day to the front, which means that the rounds now go from
Tuesday to Monday 23:59 PM (GMT+1)
The AKT2.0 will start on Tuesday 8.1.2019.

You and your enemy will get 5 events choosen per random that you have to participate in.
Whoever wins 3 of them wins the battle and succeeds to the next round. If you tie, then the
kinch score of your results will decide the battle.

The result entry will stay the same besides the number of events you have to entry.
I will post an exact info about result entry in the announcement posts for the rounds
and it will also be explained in the entry formular, since it is not relevant yet and
I dont want this post to be longer then it has to be.

Penalty System:
Since we were pretty annoyed the the huge number of missing results, we decided to penalize that.
So please only registrate if you are really willing to participate.
Note that you will only be affected, if you submit NOTHING or ONLY DNFs (even a single prevents that).
Everyone should be at least able to do 1 event. If you have a good reason to not submit, write us a pm.
You dont have to go in depth about your reasons, we just wanna know that you were not just lazy.

Beeing penalized has 2 consequences:
1) You will be diqualified from the AKT2.0
2) You will be disadvantaged for the next AKT in the seeding.
This means that everyone who isnt penalized will be automatically seeded better then you for the next AKT.

I want to thank Malte Ihlefeld for coorganizing and writing seeding scripts.
I also wanna thank Mike Hughey, who makes it possible for us to use the weekly comp results for seeding.

If you have questions, ask them in the comments.


----------



## bubbagrub (Dec 16, 2018)

Just a quick clarification question: the two SpeedSolving forum competition weeks that count toward seeding -- are they the ones that begin on the dates you named, or the ones that end on those dates? So is it weeks 50 and 51 or 51 and 52?

Thanks!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 16, 2018)

I think the intention was to use weeks 51 and 52.


----------



## ichcubegerne (Dec 17, 2018)

bubbagrub said:


> Just a quick clarification question: the two SpeedSolving forum competition weeks that count toward seeding -- are they the ones that begin on the dates you named, or the ones that end on those dates? So is it weeks 50 and 51 or 51 and 52?
> 
> Thanks!



(18.12.2018-30.12.2018) is readable at seeding. So yeah, Mike is right


----------



## ichcubegerne (Dec 29, 2018)

Seeding so far (including the first week of the weekly comp):
#1: 2015CHER07
#2: 2011BANS02
#3: 2013GERH01
#4: 2015GUNN01
#5: 2011SBAH01
#6: 2013EGDA01
#7: 2011WELC01
#8: 2016HART02
#9: 2014KIPR01
#10: 2015KUCA01
#11: 2016SIGG01
#12: 2014JAYE01
#13: 2015XION03
#14: 2016ROLZ01
#15: 2014KOUL01
#16: 2016WHIT16
#17: 2016IHLE01
#18: 2015CALD02
#19: 2015DORN02
#20: 2014CHIC01
#21: 2010HULL01
#22: 2013BOTZ01
#23: 2011ETTE01
#24: 2011FRES01
#25: 2015LEON02
#26: 2014ZYCH01
#27: 2016OCHS01
#28: 2017NORR01
#29: 2016GOTT01
#30: 2016CHOI01
#31: 2015MATT05
#32: 2016GIUL01
#33: 2017WURY01
#34: 2008CLEM01
#35: 2015MACD03
#36: 2011ALVI01
#37: 2016ALRO01
#38: 2016WHEA01
#39: 2015SANT44
#40: 2015LEEJ12
#41: 2016JOHN30
#42: 2016ABAE01
#43: 2015YINC01
#44: 2017PETE04
#45: 2016MORA24
#46: 2016REGO01
#47: 2015ARJA01
#48: 2017HICK03
#49: 2017RICH02
#50: 2016PRES04
#51: 2010HUNT02
#52: 2017HEIS02
#53: 2017TRAN25
#54: 2017GRZY02
#55: 2017STAL02
#56: 2014COLL02
#57: 2015SPEN01
#58: 2016BARO04
#59: 2016COSS01
#60: 2017LIND01
#61: 2014NORR01
#62: 2014NURH01
#63: 2016HARL01
#64: 2017BUCK01
#65: 2016JIAN13
#66: 2015BELO03
#67: 2014PRID01
#68: 2016WOJC04
#69: 2017ENGB01
#70: 2016BURI01
#71: 2016GRIG01
#72: 2013COPP01
#73: 2013MOOR02
#74: 2017MOON04
#75: 2016RIZO01
#76: 2016TUON01
#77: 2012THIE01
#78: 2017PORA02
#79: 2019NONE01
#80: 2017SPIC01
#81: 2016MARS09
#82: 2018SAGG01


----------



## ichcubegerne (Jan 4, 2019)

Final seeding is out:
#1: 2015CHER07
#2: 2011BANS02
#3: 2013GERH01
#4: 2015GUNN01
#5: 2011SBAH01
#6: 2016HART02
#7: 2013EGDA01
#8: 2014KIPR01
#9: 2011WELC01
#10: 2015KUCA01
#11: 2013FRON01
#12: 2014JAYE01
#13: 2016SIGG01
#14: 2015XION03
#15: 2016WHIT16
#16: 2016ROLZ01
#17: 2014KOUL01
#18: 2015CALD02
#19: 2015DORN02
#20: 2016IHLE01
#21: 2010HULL01
#22: 2016KAMA04
#23: 2014CHIC01
#24: 2013BOTZ01
#25: 2016OCHS01
#26: 2014ZYCH01
#27: 2011ETTE01
#28: 2015LEON02
#29: 2011FRES01
#30: 2017NORR01
#31: 2016GOTT01
#32: 2015MATT05
#33: 2016CHOI01
#34: 2016GIUL01
#35: 2017WURY01
#36: 2011YUBE01
#37: 2014BHAT09
#38: 2015MACD03
#39: 2008CLEM01
#40: 2011ALVI01
#41: 2016ALRO01
#42: 2015LEEJ12
#43: 2016REGO01
#44: 2016WHEA01
#45: 2015SANT44
#46: 2016JOHN30
#47: 2016BARO04
#48: 2015YAKH01
#49: 2016ABAE01
#50: 2016MORA24
#51: 2015YINC01
#52: 2017PETE04
#53: 2015ARJA01
#54: 2017HICK03
#55: 2016PRES04
#56: 2017RICH02
#57: 2010HUNT02
#58: 2017GRZY02
#59: 2017TRAN25
#60: 2017STAL02
#61: 2014COLL02
#62: 2017HEIS02
#63: 2015SPEN01
#64: 2016COSS01
#65: 2017LIND01
#66: 2015YANG23
#67: 2016HARL01
#68: 2017BUCK01
#69: 2014NORR01
#70: 2014NURH01
#71: 2016JIAN13
#72: 2015BELO03
#73: 2014PRID01
#74: 2016WOJC04
#75: 2016LANG12
#76: 2017ENGB01
#77: 2016BURI01
#78: 2016GRIG01
#79: 2016RIZO01
#80: 2013COPP01
#81: 2013MOOR02
#82: 2017MOON04
#83: 2016TUON01
#84: 2012THIE01
#85: 2017PORA02
#86: 2019NONE01
#87: 2017SPIC01
#88: 2016MARS09
#89: 2018SAGG01


----------



## ichcubegerne (Jan 8, 2019)

The Allrounder Knockout Tournament 2.0 startet!
To see the actual matchups look at the knockout tree here:
https://challonge.com/de/6ubwme8o

Co-organizer: Malte Ihlefeld

You have time until Monday 23:59 (CET) to enter your results. The new round will start between the deadline for this week and Tuesday 23:59 (CET). We will be updating the tree whenever we see that a battle is decided. If you have questions, feel free to ask them.

How to compete:
Step 1: Search for your match on this post. (Will be on the bottom of the post)
Step 2: Search your matchnumber (marked red in this picture: https://i.imgur.com/BP6hj7e.png ) in the tree
Step 3: Open the scramble document:
https://drive.google.com/…/1M4GjVWkeR2_Mtlnu1X5qxMuZTcPXjzI…
Step 4: Compete in the given events with the given scrambles and a timer of your choice.
(The timer will have to calculate mean of 3, average of 5 and single, since you have to write them into the result entry)
Step 5: Fill in the formular: https://goo.gl/forms/DbbgIoLkC5GYEGmu1
READ THE FORMATTING RULES!

(Note that for FMC you only write down the number of moves and you have to give scramble, solution and explanation on the bottom of the formular)

Matchups & Events:

2015CHER07 gets to skip the first round

2011BANS02 gets to skip the first round

2013GERH01 gets to skip the first round

2015GUNN01 gets to skip the first round

2011SBAH01 gets to skip the first round

2016HART02 gets to skip the first round

2013EGDA01 gets to skip the first round

2014KIPR01 gets to skip the first round

2011WELC01 gets to skip the first round

2015KUCA01 gets to skip the first round

2013FRON01 gets to skip the first round

2014JAYE01 gets to skip the first round

2016SIGG01 gets to skip the first round

2015XION03 gets to skip the first round

2016WHIT16 gets to skip the first round

2016ROLZ01 gets to skip the first round

2014KOUL01 gets to skip the first round

2015CALD02 gets to skip the first round

2015DORN02 gets to skip the first round

2016IHLE01 gets to skip the first round

2010HULL01 gets to skip the first round

2016KAMA04 gets to skip the first round

2014CHIC01 gets to skip the first round

2013BOTZ01 gets to skip the first round

2016OCHS01 gets to skip the first round

2014ZYCH01 gets to skip the first round

2011ETTE01 gets to skip the first round

2015LEON02 gets to skip the first round

2011FRES01 gets to skip the first round

2017NORR01 gets to skip the first round

2016GOTT01 gets to skip the first round

2015MATT05 gets to skip the first round

2016CHOI01 gets to skip the first round

2016GIUL01 gets to skip the first round

2017WURY01 gets to skip the first round

2011YUBE01 gets to skip the first round

2014BHAT09 gets to skip the first round

2015MACD03 gets to skip the first round

2008CLEM01 gets to skip the first round

2011ALVI01 vs 2018SAGG01
Event #1: 2x2
Event #2: 5x5
Event #3: 3BLD
Event #4: Pyraminx
Event #5: 4BLD

2016ALRO01 vs 2016MARS09
Event #1: 3x3
Event #2: FMC
Event #3: Clock
Event #4: Megaminx
Event #5: Skewb

2015LEEJ12 vs 2017SPIC01
Event #1: 2x2
Event #2: FMC
Event #3: OH
Event #4: Clock
Event #5: MBF

2016REGO01 vs 2019NONE01
Event #1: 4x4
Event #2: 5x5
Event #3: 6x6
Event #4: Megaminx
Event #5: Pyraminx

2016WHEA01 vs 2017PORA02
Event #1: 2x2
Event #2: 6x6
Event #3: 7x7
Event #4: 3BLD
Event #5: 4BLD

2015SANT44 vs 2012THIE01
Event #1: 4x4
Event #2: 3BLD
Event #3: FMC
Event #4: OH
Event #5: Skewb

2016JOHN30 vs 2016TUON01
Event #1: 5x5
Event #2: 3BLD
Event #3: Megaminx
Event #4: Pyraminx
Event #5: MBF

2016BARO04 vs 2017MOON04
Event #1: 2x2
Event #2: 5x5
Event #3: FMC
Event #4: Megaminx
Event #5: Skewb

2015YAKH01 vs 2013MOOR02
Event #1: 3x3
Event #2: 2x2
Event #3: Clock
Event #4: Pyraminx
Event #5: MBF

2016ABAE01 vs 2013COPP01
Event #1: 5x5
Event #2: 6x6
Event #3: 3BLD
Event #4: FMC
Event #5: Clock

2016MORA24 vs 2016RIZO01
Event #1: 3x3
Event #2: 4x4
Event #3: Clock
Event #4: Pyraminx
Event #5: 4BLD

2015YINC01 vs 2016GRIG01
Event #1: 4x4
Event #2: OH
Event #3: Megaminx
Event #4: Square-1
Event #5: MBF

2017PETE04 vs 2016BURI01
Event #1: 5x5
Event #2: 6x6
Event #3: FMC
Event #4: Clock
Event #5: MBF

2015ARJA01 vs 2017ENGB01
Event #1: 3x3
Event #2: 6x6
Event #3: Feet
Event #4: Clock
Event #5: Megaminx

2017HICK03 vs 2016LANG12
Event #1: 3x3
Event #2: 2x2
Event #3: 5x5
Event #4: 3BLD
Event #5: Clock

2016PRES04 vs 2016WOJC04
Event #1: 6x6
Event #2: 7x7
Event #3: Clock
Event #4: Pyraminx
Event #5: Skewb

2017RICH02 vs 2014PRID01
Event #1: 5x5
Event #2: 3BLD
Event #3: OH
Event #4: Clock
Event #5: Megaminx

2010HUNT02 vs 2015BELO03
Event #1: 3x3
Event #2: 5x5
Event #3: 7x7
Event #4: 3BLD
Event #5: Skewb

2017GRZY02 vs 2016JIAN13
Event #1: 2x2
Event #2: 5x5
Event #3: Clock
Event #4: Square-1
Event #5: MBF

2017TRAN25 vs 2014NURH01
Event #1: 4x4
Event #2: 5x5
Event #3: Megaminx
Event #4: Square-1
Event #5: MBF

2017STAL02 vs 2014NORR01
Event #1: 2x2
Event #2: 4x4
Event #3: 6x6
Event #4: 4BLD
Event #5: MBF

2014COLL02 vs 2017BUCK01
Event #1: 2x2
Event #2: 4x4
Event #3: 6x6
Event #4: FMC
Event #5: Clock

2017HEIS02 vs 2016HARL01
Event #1: 2x2
Event #2: 4x4
Event #3: 6x6
Event #4: 3BLD
Event #5: Megaminx

2015SPEN01 vs 2015YANG23
Event #1: 2x2
Event #2: OH
Event #3: Clock
Event #4: Megaminx
Event #5: 4BLD

2016COSS01 vs 2017LIND01
Event #1: 2x2
Event #2: 5x5
Event #3: FMC
Event #4: Clock
Event #5: Skewb


----------



## asacuber (Jan 15, 2019)

where are the loser pairings/events?


----------



## ichcubegerne (Jan 15, 2019)

We didnt even start the new week, chill


----------



## ichcubegerne (Jan 15, 2019)

Also the loser bracket will start next week


----------



## ichcubegerne (Jan 16, 2019)

The Allrounder Knockout Tournament 2.0 advances to round 2!
To see the actual matchups look at the knockout tree here:
https://challonge.com/de/6ubwme8o

IMPORTANT NOTE: THE LOSER BRACKET STARTS NEXT WEEK

Co-organizer: Malte Ihlefeld
Results from last week (feel free to search for mistakes):
https://docs.google.com/…/1jCYWsLHNmmLVGomvIWp7zolJRS7…/edit

You have time until Monday 23:59 (CET) to enter your results. The new round will start between the deadline for this week and Tuesday 23:59 (CET). We will be updating the tree whenever we see that a battle is decided. If you have questions, feel free to ask them.

How to compete:
Step 1: Search for your match on this post. (Will be on the bottom of the post)
Step 2: Search your matchnumber (marked red in this picture: https://i.imgur.com/BP6hj7e.png ) in the tree
Step 3: Open the scramble document:
https://drive.google.com/…/1ymeIgjNRYgbiuQfX50dZxcMrxBFdUOwK
Step 4: Compete in the given events with the given scrambles and a timer of your choice.
(The timer will have to calculate mean of 3, average of 5 and single, since you have to write them into the result entry)
Step 5: Fill in the formular: https://goo.gl/forms/DbbgIoLkC5GYEGmu1
READ THE FORMATTING RULES!

(Note that for FMC you only write down the number of moves and you have to give scramble, solution and explanation on the bottom of the formular)

Matchups & Events:

2015MATT05 vs 2016CHOI01
Event #1: 2x2
Event #2: 4x4
Event #3: FMC
Event #4: Feet
Event #5: 5BLD

2011FRES01 vs 2011YUBE01
Event #1: 4x4
Event #2: 3BLD
Event #3: FMC
Event #4: 4BLD
Event #5: 5BLD

2015LEON02 vs 2014BHAT09
Event #1: 3x3
Event #2: 2x2
Event #3: FMC
Event #4: Pyraminx
Event #5: MBF

2016GOTT01 vs 2016GIUL01
Event #1: 2x2
Event #2: 4x4
Event #3: 6x6
Event #4: Megaminx
Event #5: Skewb

2014ZYCH01 vs 2008CLEM01
Event #1: 3BLD
Event #2: FMC
Event #3: Megaminx
Event #4: Square-1
Event #5: MBF

2017NORR01 vs 2017WURY01
Event #1: 3x3
Event #2: Feet
Event #3: Megaminx
Event #4: Pyraminx
Event #5: Square-1

2011ETTE01 vs 2015MACD03
Event #1: 3x3
Event #2: 4x4
Event #3: FMC
Event #4: Skewb
Event #5: 4BLD

2015CHER07 vs 2016COSS01
Event #1: 3x3
Event #2: 5x5
Event #3: OH
Event #4: Feet
Event #5: Skewb

2016ROLZ01 vs 2013COPP01
Event #1: 5x5
Event #2: 7x7
Event #3: Feet
Event #4: Pyraminx
Event #5: Skewb

2014KOUL01 vs 2013MOOR02
Event #1: 3x3
Event #2: 5x5
Event #3: 6x6
Event #4: 3BLD
Event #5: MBF

2011WELC01 vs 2017RICH02
Event #1: 2x2
Event #2: 5x5
Event #3: Clock
Event #4: Pyraminx
Event #5: Skewb

2013BOTZ01 vs 2016ALRO01
Event #1: 5x5
Event #2: 3BLD
Event #3: Feet
Event #4: Skewb
Event #5: MBF

2015GUNN01 vs 2014COLL02
Event #1: 2x2
Event #2: OH
Event #3: Clock
Event #4: Skewb
Event #5: Square-1

2016SIGG01 vs 2017PETE04
Event #1: 2x2
Event #2: 5x5
Event #3: Pyraminx
Event #4: 4BLD
Event #5: 5BLD

2011SBAH01 vs 2017STAL02
Event #1: 4x4
Event #2: 6x6
Event #3: Pyraminx
Event #4: Skewb
Event #5: Square-1

2014JAYE01 vs 2017ENGB01
Event #1: 3x3
Event #2: 4x4
Event #3: 6x6
Event #4: Feet
Event #5: Megaminx

2010HULL01 vs 2016WHEA01
Event #1: 4x4
Event #2: 5x5
Event #3: OH
Event #4: Skewb
Event #5: 5BLD

2011BANS02 vs 2015YANG23
Event #1: FMC
Event #2: OH
Event #3: 4BLD
Event #4: 5BLD
Event #5: MBF

2016WHIT16 vs 2016MORA24
Event #1: 2x2
Event #2: 5x5
Event #3: OH
Event #4: Square-1
Event #5: 4BLD

2015CALD02 vs 2016BARO04
Event #1: 2x2
Event #2: 4x4
Event #3: Megaminx
Event #4: Skewb
Event #5: Square-1

2013EGDA01 vs 2017GRZY02
Event #1: 6x6
Event #2: 7x7
Event #3: FMC
Event #4: OH
Event #5: Feet

2015KUCA01 vs 2016PRES04
Event #1: 5x5
Event #2: 6x6
Event #3: Megaminx
Event #4: Skewb
Event #5: 4BLD

2014CHIC01 vs 2015LEEJ12
Event #1: 2x2
Event #2: Clock
Event #3: Megaminx
Event #4: Skewb
Event #5: Square-1

2013GERH01 vs 2016HARL01
Event #1: 3x3
Event #2: 4x4
Event #3: FMC
Event #4: OH
Event #5: Clock

2015XION03 vs 2015YINC01
Event #1: 2x2
Event #2: 4x4
Event #3: 5x5
Event #4: 7x7
Event #5: OH

2015DORN02 vs 2016JOHN30
Event #1: 6x6
Event #2: 7x7
Event #3: 3BLD
Event #4: Feet
Event #5: Square-1

2013FRON01 vs 2017HICK03
Event #1: 4x4
Event #2: Feet
Event #3: Megaminx
Event #4: Pyraminx
Event #5: Square-1

2016KAMA04 vs 2016REGO01
Event #1: 4x4
Event #2: 6x6
Event #3: FMC
Event #4: Pyraminx
Event #5: Skewb


----------



## ichcubegerne (Jan 22, 2019)

The Allrounder Knockout Tournament 2.0 advances to round 3!
To see the actual matchups look at the knockout tree here:
https://challonge.com/de/6ubwme8o

IMPORTANT NOTE: Since we discarded the penalty system, no one is disqualified, but I beg you to take this seriously and not just be like "I dont care, so I dont submit".

Co-organizer: Malte Ihlefeld
Results from last week (feel free to search for mistakes):
https://docs.google.com/…/1RWB4szCRVRaQgKxnMH8X0pXtXf…/edit…

You have time until Monday 23:59 (CET) to enter your results. The new round will start between the deadline for this week and Tuesday 23:59 (CET). We will be updating the tree whenever we see that a battle is decided. If you have questions, feel free to ask them.

How to compete:
Step 1: Search for your match on this post. (Will be on the bottom of the post)
Step 2: Search your matchnumber (marked red in this picture: https://i.imgur.com/BP6hj7e.png ) in the tree
Step 3: Open the scramble document:
https://drive.google.com/…/1KkxOaNPuGLZKOWPXpLkYCwHkGV2yfWCO
Step 4: Compete in the given events with the given scrambles and a timer of your choice.
(The timer will have to calculate mean of 3, average of 5 and single, since you have to write them into the result entry)
Step 5: Fill in the formular: https://goo.gl/forms/DbbgIoLkC5GYEGmu1
READ THE FORMATTING RULES!

(Note that for FMC you only write down the number of moves and you have to give scramble, solution and explanation on the bottom of the formular)

Matchups & Events:

Loser Bracket:

2016CHOI01 vs 2016LANG12
Event #1: 3x3
Event #2: 5x5
Event #3: 3BLD
Event #4: Megaminx
Event #5: Skewb

2011FRES01 vs 2016WOJC04
Event #1: 2x2
Event #2: 3BLD
Event #3: FMC
Event #4: Megaminx
Event #5: Square-1

2014BHAT09 vs 2016RIZO01
Event #1: 3x3
Event #2: 4x4
Event #3: Clock
Event #4: Pyraminx
Event #5: MBF

2016GOTT01 vs 2015ARJA01
Event #1: 3x3
Event #2: 2x2
Event #3: Feet
Event #4: Megaminx
Event #5: Pyraminx

2014ZYCH01 vs 2016BURI01
Event #1: 3x3
Event #2: 2x2
Event #3: 6x6
Event #4: 3BLD
Event #5: MBF

2017NORR01 vs 2014PRID01
Event #1: 3x3
Event #2: 3BLD
Event #3: Clock
Event #4: Megaminx
Event #5: 5BLD

2015MACD03 vs 2016ABAE01
Event #1: 5x5
Event #2: 3BLD
Event #3: Skewb
Event #4: Square-1
Event #5: 5BLD

2015CHER07 vs 2019NONE01
Event #1: 3x3
Event #2: 2x2
Event #3: 4x4
Event #4: OH
Event #5: Feet

2013MOOR02 vs 2017TRAN25
Event #1: 4x4
Event #2: 6x6
Event #3: FMC
Event #4: Feet
Event #5: Square-1

2010HUNT02 vs 2016TUON01
Event #1: 3x3
Event #2: 2x2
Event #3: 6x6
Event #4: FMC
Event #5: OH

2011ALVI01 vs 2016GRIG01
Event #1: 3BLD
Event #2: Pyraminx
Event #3: Skewb
Event #4: 4BLD
Event #5: MBF

2016ALRO01 vs 2017HEIS02
Event #1: 3x3
Event #2: 5x5
Event #3: 6x6
Event #4: FMC
Event #5: Square-1

2014COLL02 vs 2017SPIC01
Event #1: 3x3
Event #2: 2x2
Event #3: 4x4
Event #4: Clock
Event #5: MBF

2015SANT44 vs 2016JIAN13
Event #1: 2x2
Event #2: Clock
Event #3: Megaminx
Event #4: Pyraminx
Event #5: Square-1

2011SBAH01 vs 2017MOON04
Event #1: 3BLD
Event #2: FMC
Event #3: Feet
Event #4: Megaminx
Event #5: Pyraminx

2016WHEA01 vs 2015SPEN01
Event #1: 3x3
Event #2: 4x4
Event #3: Skewb
Event #4: 4BLD
Event #5: 5BLD

2011BANS02 vs 2017PORA02
Event #1: 3x3
Event #2: 5x5
Event #3: 3BLD
Event #4: OH
Event #5: MBF

2016BARO04 vs 2014NORR01
Event #1: 2x2
Event #2: 4x4
Event #3: 6x6
Event #4: Megaminx
Event #5: 4BLD

2017GRZY02 vs 2012THIE01
Event #1: 5x5
Event #2: Clock
Event #3: Pyraminx
Event #4: Skewb
Event #5: Square-1

2015LEEJ12 vs 2017BUCK01
Event #1: 5x5
Event #2: 7x7
Event #3: FMC
Event #4: Megaminx
Event #5: Pyraminx

2016HARL01 vs 2016MARS09
Event #1: 5x5
Event #2: 6x6
Event #3: 7x7
Event #4: Clock
Event #5: Megaminx

2015YINC01 vs 2018SAGG01
Event #1: 3x3
Event #2: 2x2
Event #3: 3BLD
Event #4: OH
Event #5: Megaminx

2016JOHN30 vs 2015BELO03
Event #1: 4x4
Event #2: 6x6
Event #3: Megaminx
Event #4: Skewb
Event #5: MBF

2014NURH01 vs 2015YAKH01
Event #1: 2x2
Event #2: 6x6
Event #3: 7x7
Event #4: 3BLD
Event #5: Square-1

2016REGO01 vs 2017LIND01
Event #1: 3BLD
Event #2: OH
Event #3: Clock
Event #4: Megaminx
Event #5: Pyraminx

Winner Bracket:

2016COSS01 vs 2015MATT05
Event #1: 3BLD
Event #2: FMC
Event #3: OH
Event #4: Megaminx
Event #5: MBF

2016ROLZ01 vs 2014KOUL01
Event #1: 2x2
Event #2: 5x5
Event #3: 3BLD
Event #4: OH
Event #5: Megaminx

2014KIPR01 vs 2016OCHS01
Event #1: 2x2
Event #2: 6x6
Event #3: FMC
Event #4: Feet
Event #5: Skewb

2011WELC01 vs 2013BOTZ01
Event #1: 2x2
Event #2: 4x4
Event #3: 5x5
Event #4: FMC
Event #5: MBF

2015GUNN01 vs 2011YUBE01
Event #1: 3x3
Event #2: 2x2
Event #3: 7x7
Event #4: Pyraminx
Event #5: 4BLD

2017PETE04 vs 2016IHLE01
Event #1: 7x7
Event #2: Clock
Event #3: Skewb
Event #4: 4BLD
Event #5: MBF

2017STAL02 vs 2015LEON02
Event #1: OH
Event #2: Megaminx
Event #3: Pyraminx
Event #4: Skewb
Event #5: 4BLD

2014JAYE01 vs 2010HULL01
Event #1: 3x3
Event #2: 7x7
Event #3: OH
Event #4: Skewb
Event #5: Square-1

2016MORA24 vs 2015CALD02
Event #1: 2x2
Event #2: 4x4
Event #3: 6x6
Event #4: Megaminx
Event #5: Square-1

2013EGDA01 vs 2008CLEM01
Event #1: 6x6
Event #2: Clock
Event #3: Pyraminx
Event #4: Skewb
Event #5: 4BLD

2015KUCA01 vs 2014CHIC01
Event #1: 2x2
Event #2: 6x6
Event #3: Feet
Event #4: Skewb
Event #5: Square-1

2013GERH01 vs 2017WURY01
Event #1: 3x3
Event #2: 6x6
Event #3: OH
Event #4: Pyraminx
Event #5: Skewb

2016HART02 vs 2011ETTE01
Event #1: 4x4
Event #2: 5x5
Event #3: 7x7
Event #4: 3BLD
Event #5: Pyraminx

2013FRON01 vs 2016KAMA04
Event #1: 2x2
Event #2: 6x6
Event #3: OH
Event #4: Megaminx
Event #5: Pyraminx


----------



## ichcubegerne (Jan 29, 2019)

The Allrounder Knockout Tournament 2.0 advances NOT to round 4!

Since Malte and me are not willing to sacrifice our free time for something where OVER 50% of all participants dont even enter results anymore, even if they registrated, we just decided to quit the AKT.

Sry for everyone who took it seriously. This was the last AKT for quite some time.


----------

